# Hunting in a subdivision



## floatingcabin (Apr 27, 2009)

I want to shoot a deer with my bow at my house but i am getting conflicting answers if i can or cannot. I live on 8 acres in a subdivision. I called the county clerk like it says in the tx parks and wildlife book but no one knew the answer. Does anyone know the rule and or if its legal or if there is fines or jail time for this. I really want to do things legal but am running out of time in deer season . The county of mention is Wilson county.


----------



## crazycowboy (Dec 7, 2009)

call your local game warden..


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

You are asking for trouble with your neighbors. Killing the local, tame deer, will upset the lady next door. An arrowed deer may run and die in her flower bed. 
The game warden may be the least of your worries.


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

I believe ther is something in the game laws about not hunting on a property smaller than 10 acres, Don't quote me but I would read the rules and regs book.


----------



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

Also, you need permits for does (must do census prior to season) and bucks must be either a spike or have greater than 13" spread.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

If you could hunt in a sub-division, I know where you could get a handfull of 10 pointers, and all the 8 pointers you could shake a stick at. When I go visit my sisters house in New Bruansfuls, I can usally count over a dozen "nice" bucks in the 1/2 mile from the highway to her house.


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

As mentioned in other posts, it probably won't help neighbor relations. The 10 ac rule mentioned is only adopted by some counties and not others, but I am not sure if it applies to archery. When I called the county clerk in my county, they couldn't tell me. I had to talk to the local game warden. But in regards to does, a permit is not required during archery season if the property is NOT in the MLD program. But if it is and doe permits are obtained, they must be used for both the archery and rifle seasons. But back to the 8 acres, I would not shoot an animal with a bow unless I felt VERY confident I could drop it on the 8 acres. That would be tough with a bow.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Some friends were shooting skeet off the back porch over a wildlife refuge, the gw shows up wanting to ticket everyone but couldn't so he calls the sheriff dpt out trying to get them to write the ticket for shooting in a subdivision. Rule was that all property under 10 acres is considered subdivision so firearm use is not allowed, but keep in mind about city limits have same rules so know where you are. Sherriff said the gw was a prude starting trouble and he has no problem with us doing what we are doing, no tickets recd. Now if I lived on 8 acres and had deer they couldn't stop me from bow hunting unless it is in the deed restrictions.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Go for it and post pics of the deer you get.... In Brazoria County there is a area called Bar X ranch. This year if you own property out there no matter what size most are about 1 acre you can bow hunt off of it. Yes there were some neighbors complaining but there was nothing anyone could do about it. So go and stick yourself a nice buck.:cheers:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

If it's legal to shoot a fire arm, you can hunt it.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I doubt it is legal to shoot a firearm or he would bust them with that. I also wonder about the bow question. I talked to some people in a local subdivision. I don;t live in it. They have bad problems wiht deer coming from neighboring woods and eating their flowers. The lady I talked to said SHOOT THEM ALL!!!!! A sheriff deputy lives in there also he told me and my buddyt o come shoot them too. We are still skepticala nd have not done so. There is a bg field with some trees ont he edge of it where a tree climber they will come right under us. Have seen some big deer. I am still worried about legal concerns and the HOA.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

This is what TPWD says:



> *It is against the law to:*
> ....
> hunt in a subdivision with lots 10 acres or less in an unincorporated area of a county if the commissioners court, by order, prohibits the discharge of a firearm or the use of archery equipment in such subdivisions. (Contact local county clerk and ask about 235.022, Local Government Code.)


So, I guess you can ask the game warden and then check about county/municipal/other regulations.


----------

